# Price for a good used Canon 5d Mark II??



## maxcady (Aug 17, 2013)

Is Canon 5D Mark ii (body only) for about $1,300 a good price?

The guy has taken about 65,000 shots with it, but never used the video option as he's a professional photographer (weddings, events, etc...). Took real good care of it.

My question is- Is $1,300 US dollars too much for this specific camera with over 65,000 shots (even though he took great care of it and constantly cleaned the sensor?

What are the known issues with this camera? What's the max you would pay?

This is my first potential DSLR and I mainly want to use it for mostly shooting video/films.

I would appreciate any help! 
Thanks!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 17, 2013)

Assuming it comes with the box and everything else then I'd consider it; You might get one cheaper on eBay but there is value in holding it in your hands before you buy it. I'd offer the guy $1200 and see what he says.

Jim


----------



## vecihi (Aug 17, 2013)

If you know the photographer and you are sure about his words, you can buy.
Because, if he ' s used the camera just for wedding and indoor photography, and there is no visible signs on body, camera is in good condition.

But if you don't know him, maybe he used the camere for long explosure times, outdoor photography there is a risk...

Is it possible to that you try the camera? So maybe you can find someone to check sensor, body etc.

You can buy a refurbished from canon about 1800 USD,
http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-5d-mark-ii-body-refurbished


----------



## maxcady (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply, guys!

I don't know him, but I saw his website and he does a lot of weddings and portraits. Since e is a professional photographer and he also mentioned that he took almost 70,000 shots with it (which sounds like a lot), I believe he is telling the truth when he says that he has taken great care of the sensor and that it is in great condition.

It's for the body only so I would still need to buy a lens.

I'm in Europe also saw that used Canon 5d mark ii's on Amazon (sold by vendors through Amazon in Europe) are selling them for about $1,900 and up.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd consider the fact that if he is a pro - and has a reputation to maintain - then it is in his interest to deal with you fairly. In his shoes I wouldn't want a google search for my company to come up with a hit at the top with complaints about a lousy deal.

Jim


----------



## maxcady (Aug 17, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> I'd consider the fact that if he is a pro - and has a reputation to maintain - then it is in his interest to deal with you fairly. In his shoes I wouldn't want a google search for my company to come up with a hit at the top with complaints about a lousy deal.
> 
> Jim



Great way to look at it. Thanks, Jim!

By the way, how shots can a Canon 5d Mark II handle? Anyone know?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 17, 2013)

One post I saw in another forum had 150k; If you do wear it out then you have the choice between keeping it or selling it, repaired or not.

Jim


----------



## tron (Aug 17, 2013)

Slightly off topic but you can always get a new 6D body only or in kit with 24-105. Compare the price of the 6D + 24-105 kit with the price that you would pay for the used 5DII and the price of the 24-105 if bought new separately.


----------



## mwh1964 (Aug 17, 2013)

Buy a 6D kit instead. It will serve you much better and will have a one year warranty.


----------



## maxcady (Aug 17, 2013)

mwh1964 said:


> Buy a 6D kit instead. It will serve you much better and will have a one year warranty.



Do you mean to buy a Canon 6d instead of a Canon 5d mark ii? 


Sorry if I misunderstood. New to this.


----------



## jonathangrills (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty good deal to me...I recently picked up a used 5D2...paid about $100 more...but it only had about a 14K shutter count. I got it from one of the major photography retailers here i5n Canada...so it was not a "private" deal. They wanted $1500 but they lowered the price by $100 when I said I wanted their three year warranty...for $179. It was my entry into full frame...still getting used to it. A new 6D...used and open box 6Ds are just now starting to appear...would have been another $500...maybe not the best of deals, but I'm pretty happy with it. 

I don't think I'd buy a body without some kind of warranty behind it.

When I was purchasing it, they said the expected shutter count on these in the area of a quarter of a million. And a co-worker of mine that has a 5D2 says there is no way he'd sell his for the price I paid for mine.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 18, 2013)

I had a lady sell both a mkii and a 70-200mm f/2.8L USM for $1500 total. And I think her's was in the 60K actuations. That was a rare event... but she was originally selling it for $1900... and I told her that was a crazy amount and then she lowered the price a few times and at the end, it was $1000 for the mkii alone, and $1500 for the package. 

I think there is still a ton of life in the body, but I think $1300 might be a touch high for that many actuations.


----------



## maxcady (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, everyone! I love these forums. You guys are all so helpful and knowledgeable! 

Since I will be using it mostly to shoot hd videos, I wonder how important it is how many photographic shots were taken.

Also, I saw a another 5dm2 for sale for $300 more, buy only had less than 8k shutter count.

What to do, what to do....


----------



## Aaron78 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you are not in a hurry, i would check back here daily until the 6D goes back on sale for $1500-1600. Thats a brand new camera with a warranty for $200-300 more.


----------



## tstrobaugh (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know if I'd pay over $1000 for the 5DII in good condition, here is one on craigslist with a new shutter and Canon brand grip for $1200:
http://allentown.craigslist.org/pho/3948912542.html


----------



## sdsr (Aug 18, 2013)

I recently sold mine, in excellent condition and with only <20K actuations, on ebay for $1325. Weirdly, the buyer was a camera store in NY. I wonder what they did with it....


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 18, 2013)

sdsr said:


> I recently sold mine, in excellent condition and with only <20K actuations, on ebay for $1325. Weirdly, the buyer was a camera store in NY. I wonder what they did with it....



Maybe they sold it in a package with a 24-105, a cheap flash and the fleeced some tourist.


----------

